# Redesign für Partyseite



## schleckerbeck (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

 ich möchte für meine Seite ein Redesign machen. Auf der Seite veröffentlichen wir Partyfotos, Termine, haben ein Forum etc.pp
 Das letzte Design ist noch von 2002, drum wird's jetzt mal Zeit für ein neues. Leider hab ich noch nicht die richtige Idee. Hab mich zwar schon auf anderen Seiten umgesehen, die das gleiche Thema behandeln, jedoch ist das Design bei den meisten eher dürftig.
 Habe mir überlegt, irgendwas in Richtung Retro und Oldschool zu machen. Wenn jemand aber ne andere Idee hat: Immer her damit!

 Danke!


----------



## misswebmistress (1. Januar 2006)

Zeig mal die bestehende Seite!


----------



## holzoepfael (2. Januar 2006)

Jo die bestehende Seite würde ich auch ganz gern einmal sehen.
Aber mit dem Thema "Retro und Oldschool" hast du ja eigentlich shcon einmal einen Anfang. Also hier im Forum oder via google findest du dazu ja jede Menge gute Sachen ?! Vielleicht schaust du dich da Mal um, und wenn dann noch Fragen sind, stellst du sie nochmals. So ist das schon ziemlich allgemein gehalten....:/


----------



## schleckerbeck (3. Januar 2006)

Hi,

 sorry erstmal für die verspätete Antwort. Also die bestehende findet ihr unter http://www.ninja-clan.de

 Muss das ganze in eine Art PHPNuke Template einbauen (aber das soll meine Sorge sein). Mit der Umsetzung hab ich keine Probleme, bloß fehlt mir halt die entscheidende Idee, das Gewisse etwas, ein Schmankerl! 

 Bin für alle Ideen offen!

 Danke!


----------



## misswebmistress (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal auf http://www.misspato.com/links/index.php 
da werden gute Seiten im Retrostil vorgestellt.
Natürlich sollst du nicht abkupfern, aber vielleicht holst du dir dadurch Inspiration für deine Seite.


----------



## schleckerbeck (3. Januar 2006)

Hey, echt gute Seite! Werd ich mir mal anschauen. Sobald ich nen ersten Entwurf hab, post ich ihn hier!

 Danke!


----------



## der nick (8. Januar 2006)

http://www.ruadebaixo.com/ 

Hab mir diese Seite mal angeschaut und diese gehört für mich wirklich zu den Favourits ... 

Für deine Zwecke wirklich dufte.

I´m out.

MfG

nick


----------



## misswebmistress (8. Januar 2006)

Hier eine österreichische Party/Studentenseite:

http://www.cycamp.at 

Ob man das Design als Retro bezeichnen kann ist Ansichtssache, find ich auf jeden Fall cool umgesetzt.


----------



## der nick (8. Januar 2006)

misswebmistress hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ob man das Design als Retro bezeichnen kann ist Ansichtssache, find ich auf jeden Fall cool umgesetzt.



Sieht schon ganz nett aus. Was ich an diesen Seiten generell nicht mag, ist halt, dass sie immer aussehen als wären sie ein offenes Forum (was vielleicht daran liegt, dass es welche sind).

Es ist relativ einfach aufgebaut, aber bei dieser Seite muss man schon sagen, dass alle Möglichkeiten, die Seite persöhnlicher erscheinen zu lassen, genutzt wurden. xD

Versucht es einfach mit einer Skizze ... oder mehreren. Wenn ich eine Blockade habe, surf ich ein wenig rum und schau mir andere Seiten an. Wenn mir ein Stil gefällt, überlege ich mir wie ich diesen Stil umsetzten kann. Wenn ich das Problem gelöst habe, fang ich an zu zeichen. Nach der ersten Skizze folgt dann die Grafik in PS. Nach dieser gestallte ich dann die fertige Page in DW. Ob es der richtige Weg ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber für mich ist er gut!

MfG

nick


----------



## misswebmistress (8. Januar 2006)

Verstehe nicht ganz was du mit offenes Forum meinst ..?

Ich weiss dass diese Seite in Typo3 gemacht ist, 
bei CM-Systemen ist es nie einfach die technischen und optischen Anforderungen unter einen Hut zu bringen. Wär sie statisch würde das Design sicher aufwendiger und schöner sein, hätte aber keine Gimmicks.

Das so eine Seite "personal content" bietet ist klar, denn:
"*content makes people come, people make people stay*"


----------



## der nick (8. Januar 2006)

Es sieht halt auch so aus, als wäre es mit Typo3 gemacht! xD

Nein, ich sage da ja wirklich nichts gegen. Aber sooo wunderschön und designmäßig anspruchsvoll ist es auch nicht. 
Ich persöhnlich würde schon n schickes Design machen und die Seite mit Flash etc. schön dick aufziehn und damit sie immer aktuell bleibt, mit integriertem Forum via iframe  aufbauschen.

MfG

nick


----------



## misswebmistress (8. Januar 2006)

Sag ich ja, schön und technisch anspruchsvoll geht schwer   

Ich relaunche auch gerade eine Partyseite, mit ca. 250.000 Unique-Besuchern montalich, und entsprechendem Traffic, deswegen weiss ich wovon ich rede.

Ein Forum via IFrame zu integrieren ist schön und gut, aber das beeindruckt heutzutage keinen mehr.
Im Forum hat der User sein Profil und ein paar andere "persönliche Einstellungen", 
aber cooler ist es wenn die ganze Seite "personalisiert" ist,
zb eine eigene Foto-Lightbox, einen Vermerk bei den Events "da gehe ich hin",
eventuell eine "Flirtmöglichkeit" (150 Mädls, 400 Jungs online) usw...
Hinzu kommt noch dass eine Partyseite meistens von Werbung lebt, die muss man auch noch "personalisieren".

Wer es schafft um diese Funktionen herum auch noch ein geiles Design zu bauen kann sich wirklich Meister nennen


----------



## der nick (8. Januar 2006)

Meister! xD

hmmm ... nein, Respekt. Da so eine Seite bestimmt nen Monat in Anspruch nehmen würde.

Also machs so wie du denkst. Ich hab nix gesagt! 

War ja auch eigentlich gar nicht das Thema. LOL

Aber danke für das Gespräch.

MfG

nick


----------



## schleckerbeck (9. Januar 2006)

Wow, erst mal danke für die vielen Antworten! Hab wenigstens so eine ungefähre Vorstellung jetzt, wie ich die machen will. Hab bei crossminds.com und bei templatemonster.com usw. nochmal bisschen gegoogelt (ok, bisschen is gut gesagt, 4 stunden... 
 Wenn ich mal nen ersten Vorschlag hab, post ich ihn hier!

 thx!


----------



## zioProduct (11. Januar 2006)

Party-Seiten aus der Schweiz, auf denen ich mich wohl fühle:

http://www.tillate.ch
http://www.partyguide.ch
http://www.lautundspitz.ch

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch n Bissl   Zwar nicht dein gewünschter RetroSytle, aber ich find sie nett


----------



## Bob38 (11. Januar 2006)

Die Seite heißt doch "Ninja-Clan"...

Also wenn das meine Seite wäre, würde ich versuchen den Namen mit dem Aussehen und dem Thema zu verbinden.

Wie wäre denn ein Ninja-Design? Was ich damit meine?

Na ein wenig japanisch (hoffe Ninjas kommen aus Japan   ).
Ein wenig japanischen Stil reinbringen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine?  :suspekt:


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2006)

Bob38 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... (hoffe Ninjas kommen aus Japan   ) ...



Da liegst du richtig - Spione und Saboteure im alten Japan. 
Mit den "Männern im schwarzen Gewand", wie sie heute dargestellt werden, hat das aber wenig zu tun. Nagut, wir wollen ja auch nicht in die japanische Geschichte einsteigen und damit gewaltig "offtopic" werden.   

Gruß

Philip


----------



## schleckerbeck (13. Januar 2006)

Naja, der Name hat eigentlich gar nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Is eher so per Zufall entstanden! Hab irgendwie immer noch keinen brauchbaren Vorschlag. Glaub ich muss des nochmal überdenken!


----------

